# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.02 - Nokia 2 Full Support

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.02 - Nokia 2 Full Support* 
ATTENTION: To use this software you should copy licence file license_xxxxxxxx.dat from /BEST/ folder to /BEST2/ folder 
Nokia 2 Line:
E1A (TA-1007) WW (Nokia 2)
E1A (TA-1029) WW (Nokia 2)
E1I (TA-1011) WW (Nokia 2)
E1L (TA-1023) WW (Nokia 2)
E1L (TA-1035) WW (Nokia 2) 
Nokia 2 Line features supported:
Main:
Identify ( Device Info / Version / Revision / SKU / Branding )
Format FS / Reset Settings
Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
Repair:
Backup Device Security ( Include OTA details, Unique Device Details, QCN calibrations )
Restore Device Security
Repair Device Security
Repair Connectivity Items ( BT/WiFi )
Repair PSN
Repair Unknown BaseBand ( Security-Safe ) 
Firmware:
Write Firmware ( Infinity Format )
Read Firmware ( Infinity Format )
- Firmware made by BEST DO NOT DAMAGE any device security!
- Firmware made by BEST DO NOT DAMAGE any OTA compatibility!
- A-B OTA/UPDATE architecture supported! 
Other:
Memory Tool ( Customization/Recovery/PartialFlashing ) 
Generic:
Identify in [FTM] mode updated ( NK 2-3-5-6-8 )
Unlock BootLoader ( NOKIA 8 and 2 LINE ONLY ): Allow boot device to Service Mode
Restore BootLoader ( NOKIA 8 and 2 LINE ONLY ): Allow restore device to normal mode 
Changes:
FRP unlock improved
Repair Security revised
Firmware Reding improved
Firmware Flashing revised
Nokia 8 Recover Boot procedure revised ( new versions supported )
Boot speed optimized for Nokia 8 line 
Supported devices list:
D1E (TA-1024) WW (Nokia 5)
D1L (TA-1027) WW (Nokia 5)
D1L (TA-1044) WW (Nokia 5)
D1A (TA-1053) WW (Nokia 5)
D1C (TA-1000) CN (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1003) CN (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1021) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1025) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1033) WW (Nokia 6)
D1C (TA-1039) WW (Nokia 6)
E1A (TA-1007) WW (Nokia 2)
E1A (TA-1029) WW (Nokia 2)
E1I (TA-1011) WW (Nokia 2)
E1L (TA-1023) WW (Nokia 2)
E1L (TA-1035) WW (Nokia 2)
NB1 4GiB (TA-1004) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 4GiB (TA-1012) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 6GiB (TA-1004) WW (Nokia 8)
NB1 6GiB (TA-1012) WW (Nokia 8)
B1C 4GiB (TA-1052) HK (Nokia 8) 
Info:
- Use Nokia Care Emergency drivers ( same as for Lumia/NXP )
- Use Unlock/Restore BootLoader for Nokia 2 / Nokia 8 devices if can not enter device in EDL mode!    *Many thanks to respected Mr. PASSIONATE_BOYS for his really big help !*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

